# Daemoness Cimmerian 7 in the works!



## kenshin (Jun 14, 2013)

In case anyone was interested, my Cimmerian is currently about 70% complete. It's going to be a baritone (27" scale) 7-string, swamp ash body, figured maple top, maple neck, ebony fretboard, Aftermaths at bridge and neck, and the colour scheme... well, if you saw the facebook page recently, it was what Dylan and I have aptly named 'skeletor-burst' (patent pending lol)

Here's the few shots I've gotten via email from Dylan, who is a great guy by the way, very responsive and a brilliant sense of humour.


















The first shot you see here of the colour is a funny story actually. I got sent that a friday night asking what I thought, and I was totally stoked with it, I loved the magenta hues in there. Then I get another email the following morning, from Dylan saying that he wasn't 100% happy with how the colour had turned out, so he sanded it all off, and redid it and what came out was SKELETOR-BURST! Looks so much better imo, which I didn't even think was possible!
















So yeah, more updates as they come!


----------



## ikarus (Jun 14, 2013)

awesome! Can't wait to see it finished...


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jun 14, 2013)

Shit yeah mate, looks awesome!


----------



## jahosy (Jun 14, 2013)

Doesn't look like a maple neck though? 

Still this looks epic! More!


----------



## User Name (Jun 14, 2013)

kenshin said:


>


----------



## kenshin (Jun 14, 2013)

jahosy said:


> Doesn't look like a maple neck though?
> 
> Still this looks epic! More!



Yeah, my bad, I totally forgot I changed my specs a couple of months ago, still going from what I put down in 2011! Lol

It's actually a rosewood neck, with ziricote fretboard! D'oh!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 14, 2013)

Its gonna be incredible! How thick is that maple top?


----------



## kenshin (Jun 14, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Its gonna be incredible! How thick is that maple top?



Thanks man  As for thickness, I'm not too sure to be quite honest, from the pictures it's quite difficult to tell right? I'm assuming it's not going to be too thick as the swamp ash is the main focus. I'd say maybe half an inch thick? Don't quote me on that though!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 14, 2013)

That color is seriously phucking WANT



kenshin said:


> Thanks man  As for thickness, I'm not too sure to be quite honest, from the pictures it's quite difficult to tell right? I'm assuming it's not going to be too thick as the swamp ash is the main focus. I'd say maybe half an inch thick? Don't quote me on that though!



I wouldnt worry even on as much as a 3/4" thick maple top. More maple will only tighten the tone that much more. Sure it adds brightness but the gained tightness is awesome. The fundamental tone will always come from the bottom wood. 

It looks so good and its gonna sound just as nice. Congrats on the build. Cant wait for more updates


----------



## User Name (Jun 14, 2013)

sorry if im being nosy, you dont have to answer if you wish not to.but after seeing the sheer sexiness of this guitar i seriously am thinking about laying down the funds. how much would something like this put me back?


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 14, 2013)

That second finishing turned out bad ass.  Can't wait to see this all put together.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 14, 2013)

.... Im speechless.


----------



## kenshin (Jun 14, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> That color is seriously phucking WANT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot man, I can't wait to hear how it sounds! I'll keep this thread as updated as I can!


----------



## User Name (Jun 14, 2013)

cant freaking wait to see the finished product.


----------



## jjcor (Jun 14, 2013)

This is the reason I'm putting my deposit down next month!!


----------



## TDR (Jun 14, 2013)

Was wondering what all the skeletor-burst copyright talk on facebook was!  Looks hawt, always love the stuff that comes out of that shop


----------



## decoy205 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice deep quilt on that top! I def see the skeletor!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 14, 2013)

Skeletor burst FTW!!!


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jun 14, 2013)

That skeletor burst just made me hard...my oh my


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh my tits. That colour is just....good gawd. What's the inlay gonna be?


----------



## asfeir (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice! what's the inlay material on the headstock?


----------



## c0n0r (Jun 15, 2013)

so your the owner of the Skeletor-Burst eh! It looks absolutely incredible! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished guitar! I must put a deposit down for a daemoness at some point soon...


----------



## kenshin (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha, thanks for all the nice comments dueds! 

The inlay is going to be Dylan's own interpretation of the ourobouros image, the snake eating it's own tail, around 12th fret, with the rest of the board left blank.

As for the Daemoness logo, that's just a chrome decal so I'm not sure what material it's made from specifically! Sorry!


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 16, 2013)

That is seriously the nicest paint/stain I have ever seen on a guitar. WOW!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks amazing dude!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jun 16, 2013)

Very cool!
Reeks of craftsmanship.


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Jun 16, 2013)

kenshin said:


> So yeah, more updates as they come!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 16, 2013)

kenshin said:


> The inlay is going to be Dylan's own interpretation of the ourobouros image, the snake eating it's own tail, around 12th fret, with the rest of the board left blank.



You bastard... I was going to have the same thing done when I eventually ordered a daemoness... How dare you think of my idea before me  That being said, I look forward to seeing how it turns out and hope it's killer. His work generally exceeds expectations so I'm sure you'll be good  Skeletor FTW


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 16, 2013)

That top is just perfect, thumbs up!


----------



## Xaios (Jun 16, 2013)

I saw the pics of this on my Facebook feed. Skeletor Burst is definitely a gigantic win.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 16, 2013)

Way to go, you have ruined guitars for me now. No other guitar will be able to look good to me now that I have seen such a beast!


----------



## kenshin (Jun 17, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> You bastard... I was going to have the same thing done when I eventually ordered a daemoness... How dare you think of my idea before me  That being said, I look forward to seeing how it turns out and hope it's killer. His work generally exceeds expectations so I'm sure you'll be good  Skeletor FTW



Haha, sorry not sorry!  Oh, I'm sure it's going to slay, Dylan will make sure of that! Thanks man!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 17, 2013)

If you ever get tired of it.... Dibs


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 17, 2013)

Saw this on the FB page. Wow!! Dylan's work just keeps getting better and better. I too had thought of a purple quilted burst....oh well I have tons of other ideas for builds. This is going to be fantastic when completed, looking forward too seeing it for sure!!


----------



## patata (Jun 18, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> oh well I have tons of other ideas for builds.



7 string
25,5-27,5''
Slanted aftermath BKP
no Neck pup
Wenge neck-fb
Swamp ash body
On-off killswitch
Grain black stained body
Elephant head inlay
Body Matching headstock

Is this a cool idea?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 18, 2013)

patata said:


> 7 string
> 25,5-27,5''
> Slanted aftermath BKP
> no Neck pup
> ...


 
Yep, trying to visualise it, should be very cool!!


----------



## narad (Jun 18, 2013)

patata said:


> 7 string
> 25,5-27,5''
> Slanted aftermath BKP
> no Neck pup
> ...



Yup - basically a Daemoness take on an Mayones gothic / M8M aesthetic? That wenge fretboard might be a fail though. I've seen them looking great on their own, but having a hard time reconciling the differing grain style you're emphasizing on the body.

Like this is killer:


----------



## kenshin (Jun 28, 2013)

So I have received a few images from Dylan since I posted this thread, mainly of the inlay design!

A bit of background though. I asked for Dylan's own unique take on the Ourobouros image, the snake eating its own tail, so taking that in mind, Dylan looked into his father's work, Tudor Humphries (who was and still is a fantastic artist and illustrator) and his work on the Nordic story of 'The Curse of the Ring' which I am informed is what inspired Tolkien!

Dylan told me that he is the only person his father allows to use his work, so I feel very honoured that my guitar is involved in this process!

See for yourselves!




















I love it, but what do you guys think?


----------



## decoy205 (Jun 28, 2013)

It works very well on that man. This guitar is going to be exceptional for sure.


----------



## b7string (Jun 28, 2013)

Turned out awesome! Wow...


----------



## superash (Jun 30, 2013)

The inlay is so fresh dude!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 30, 2013)

Inlay looks good but I'm not sure people will get what is is before being explained beforehand.
On the other hand, if all you want is you getting the reference whe you look at it it's pretty good. If you hadn't explained I thinkI'd have seen an octopus there


----------



## patata (Jun 30, 2013)

narad said:


> Yup - basically a Daemoness take on an Mayones gothic / M8M aesthetic? That wenge fretboard might be a fail though. I've seen them looking great on their own, but having a hard time reconciling the differing grain style you're emphasizing on the body.
> 
> Like this is killer:



Not a mayones at all.I mean,they're sick instruments and I'd love to order a custom regius after my Etherial is done,but all my inspiration for this Daemoness was taken from Walterson's ''no frills'' build.


----------



## kenshin (Jul 1, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Inlay looks good but I'm not sure people will get what is is before being explained beforehand.
> On the other hand, if all you want is you getting the reference whe you look at it it's pretty good. If you hadn't explained I thinkI'd have seen an octopus there



Yeah man, I was going for that personal look really, as long as I know what it means then I'm happy, plus it means people can interpret it any way they like haha! 

I'm glad people dig this though, NGD coming pretty soon so keep your eyes out!


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 4, 2013)

kenshin said:


>


 
Nicely.


----------



## kenshin (Jul 4, 2013)

mulgreaux said:


> Nicely.



Definitely.


----------



## guill666 (Jul 4, 2013)

really nice top ^^


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 6, 2013)

This one just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## kenshin (Oct 10, 2013)

So there have been a few developments. The guitar is currently being lacquered by Phil McAllister from Spectrum Guitar Finishes (look them up, they do great work). Just a couple more weeks and it will be shipped back to Dylan along with a few other Daemoness creations for the hardware, electrics and stringing! 
In the meantime, he sent across a few pics to tide me over! You may also notice that we opted to paint the back of the guitar in gloss black instead of the open swamp ash, and I think it improves the overall impression of PURE EVIL this guitar gives me!


----------



## Stereordinary (Oct 10, 2013)

That 3+4 headstock is fantastic.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 10, 2013)

Awesome! I was wondering why we hadn't seen any updates from this guitar.

I thought Dylan did all the lacquering himself? or is there something different about this one.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 10, 2013)

I love Dylan's work but does anyone else feel that when he adds colour to his tops the grain in figured woods like maple seem to not 'pop'?


----------



## kenshin (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't speak for Dylan so this is only my impression of what he's told me, so take it with a heap of salt, but Phil McAllister has about 25+ years of experience finishing and refinishing guitars, he's done the last few Daemonesses we've seen I think, including the black seven-string Dylan keeps in his workshop for people to try out, so perhaps the many years Phil has over him is a factor? Obviously Dylan is continually honing his abilities, and I'm sure he'll probably carry on the work himself at some point down the line, but for now I think he wants to see what Phil can bring to the table. Again, this is only my opinion from the limited info I have, you'd be better asking the man himself to be honest!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 14, 2013)

kenshin said:


> I can't speak for Dylan so this is only my impression of what he's told me, so take it with a heap of salt, but Phil McAllister has about 25+ years of experience finishing and refinishing guitars, he's done the last few Daemonesses we've seen I think, including the black seven-string Dylan keeps in his workshop for people to try out, so perhaps the many years Phil has over him is a factor? Obviously Dylan is continually honing his abilities, and I'm sure he'll probably carry on the work himself at some point down the line, but for now I think he wants to see what Phil can bring to the table. Again, this is only my opinion from the limited info I have, you'd be better asking the man himself to be honest!



To pipe in on this, I have had Phil refinish a couple of my guitars and his work is fantastic and he is a genuinely nice guy too, extremely helpful and has great communication and service so this imo is a real positive for Dylan to be doing


----------



## Kammo1 (Oct 14, 2013)

I can attest to Phil's work and it is of the highest order and his turnaround time is amazing. I have known Phil personally over the last 15 years and apart from being a trully genuine honest guy he knows his stuff when it comes to guitar refinishing and restoration. Guys do not even hesitate using him as in my book and the companies I do work for is No1 when it comes to all things guitar  Also a bloody great geezer if you ask me LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenshin (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input there guys, I don't even need to see the guitar in the flesh to know that the finish is going to to be perfect!


----------



## Kammo1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Brutha you will be pleasantly surprised in a very good way \m/


----------



## kenshin (Oct 14, 2013)

Can't wait man, expect a NGD post in the next few weeks!


----------



## Carnage (Oct 14, 2013)

the finish is going to look so sexy ones its finished


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Im probably going to steal this finish/top combo for the next custom I order, Im not even sorry 

SKELETORRRR


----------



## kenshin (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## narad (Oct 14, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> I love Dylan's work but does anyone else feel that when he adds colour to his tops the grain in figured woods like maple seem to not 'pop'?



I don't think it has anything to do with the lacquering, it's just that he's not double-staining all of these and the pieces of wood are not often 5A whatever-marketting-shennanigans super figured wood a lot of high end luthiers rely on. I think I recall Dylan stating, maybe in one of the promo vids, that he looks for more unique/inconsistent figuring. I think if you took McNaught's wood supply and gave it to Dylan, you'd probably see a similar amount of pop.

He did a red quilt one this year that had a phenomenal amount of pop, but the facebook page is down so I can't find the photos. Not the one with the cross inlay. So I think it just comes down to the wood.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 20, 2013)

Did Dylan sent you a questionnaire to check how metal you are? ^___^

Great guitar, nice pick with the materials and very cool inlay.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Oct 20, 2013)

kenshin said:


>



Beautiful. No other way to describe this.


----------



## kenshin (Oct 20, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Did Dylan sent you a questionnaire to check how metal you are? ^___^
> 
> Great guitar, nice pick with the materials and very cool inlay.



Haha, no questionnaire no, but it was so hard to try and explain that the colour scheme of magenta and purple was actually really evil and badass, and metal as .... haha! But then I remembered that Nolly had Dylan make him a hot pink cimmerian a couple of years ago, so mine is tame in comparison! 

Thanks a lot man, I can't wait to see and to show you all the finished product! Just a couple more weeks!


----------



## Workhorse (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks incredible man. What an awesome finish.


----------



## Workhorse (Oct 21, 2013)

narad said:


> He did a red quilt one this year that had a phenomenal amount of pop, but the facebook page is down so I can't find the photos. Not the one with the cross inlay. So I think it just comes down to the wood.



Yea it's been converted to a fanpage and all his photos have been made private. I was hoping to go through his page to get ideas for a potential build, someone should tell him to make them public again.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 21, 2013)

^I emailed him about it but I don't think he got it.


----------



## kenshin (Dec 11, 2013)

Nearly there folks! It's done, I'm just waiting for the non-iphone pictures to post the NGD 





















I'm going to Daemoness Headquarters next week to pick it up so expect to hear more about it after that!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 11, 2013)

^Another awesome Daemoness!


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 12, 2013)

Just..magnificent.


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Dec 12, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> Yea it's been converted to a fanpage and all his photos have been made private. I was hoping to go through his page to get ideas for a potential build, someone should tell him to make them public again.



Hey man. Unfortunately, in Facebook changing the page to a business one all the albums were lost. Dylan's contacted Facebook but with no response.

Expect a comprehensive gallery on the website soon.

Kenshin, you're gonna lose your mind with this guitar!


----------



## Taylor (Dec 12, 2013)

That burst reminds me of Fallujah's The Harvest Wombs cover.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 12, 2013)

GraveyardThrone said:


> That burst reminds me of Fallujah's The Harvest Wombs cover.



Ironically I wanted the stain on my build to mirror that cover and The Faceless' Planetary Duality. But then Dylan came up with another idea, and holy buck falls I hope we can pull it off! If anyone can it is Dylan. The theme is too ....ing cool to not require such high amount of thought and planning. 

.... dude, I love this color. It's cool as all hell. Perfectly tasteful pickup covers, inlay, etc. The only thing to add I can think of... is some clips or video. Please. Congrats!


----------



## jjcor (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking forward to this NGD!!


----------



## Kammo1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Wanna see this in all its glory  Can't wait


----------

